# My one and only knot.



## Jim (Jul 5, 2007)

I can honestly say it has been more than 10 years since I have lost a fish because of line break. I use 1 knot and 1 knot only. Call me crazy but it has never failed me. It is called the Clinch knot. https://www.killroys.com/knots/clinch.htm. They only other knot I tie is uni to uni when I do braid to mono.


----------



## redbug (Jul 5, 2007)

I use the clinch knot on every thing I throw except y jig I use the Palomar knot for that No real reason why just out of habit. the guy that converted me to a jig fisherman used it so I started using it same with a zoom chunk on the back of my jig.


When you get out fished 17 to 6 he made me a believer I almost started smoking because he would catch a fish after he lit up..


----------



## Jim (Jul 5, 2007)

redbug said:


> When you get out fished 17 to 6 he made me a believer I almost started smoking because he would catch a fish after he lit up..





LMFAO! :mrgreen:


----------



## JustFishN (Jul 5, 2007)

jimmyt said:


> I can honestly say it has been more than 10 years since I have lost a fish because of line break. I use 1 knot and 1 knot only. Call me crazy but it has never failed me. It is called the Clinch knot. https://www.killroys.com/knots/clinch.htm. They only other knot I tie is uni to uni when I do braid to mono.



that is the only knot I use too


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jul 5, 2007)

For floro to braid I used to use the uni-to-uni knot. Know I use the Seaguar knot and found that is much stronger. It takes a little practice but is well worth the effort - especially if you use a floro leader all the time - like ME

https://www.netknots.com/html/seaguar.html


----------



## dampeoples (Jul 5, 2007)

palomar all the way for me


----------



## rdneckhntr (Jul 5, 2007)

I only use the palomar...its worked so why change?


----------



## wingshooter1002 (Jul 6, 2007)

im a palomar guy myself. hey rnh. i see you are in wv. what part are you in?


----------



## rdneckhntr (Jul 6, 2007)

wingshooter1002 said:


> im a palomar guy myself. hey rnh. i see you are in wv. what part are you in?



PMd ya...


----------



## cjensen (Jul 10, 2007)

I use the clinch knot as well when I'm throwing mono. I use a palomar knot when I use braided line.


----------



## SMDave (Jul 28, 2007)

I usually use the palomar, but use some clinches and uni's. I use palomars because they are the strong, and take about five seconds for me to tie. I always get confused between the clinch knot and the uni knot.


----------



## robalo78 (Jul 31, 2007)

uniknot has never failed me


----------



## bassboy1 (Jul 31, 2007)

At this point I use the clinch for everything EXCEPT anything on Fluoro (don't use it much - just when trying to fish a weightless senko deeper than 15 feet) and for tying the hook on a drop shot.


----------



## BassAddict (Aug 4, 2007)

My goto knot is the reverse clinch knot, its strong, quick to tie and never slips. But the best thing about it is you can tie it at night with little to no light. Im telling you guys just try it once, youll be hooked!!


https://www.lurenet.com/FishingReso...onesDisplaysReverseCinch?speed=WM_MediumSpeed


----------



## Jim (Aug 4, 2007)

Thanks for the link! Im going to try that one too, seems very simple.

And Welcome to the forum!


----------

